# اسعار مواد كيميائية



## zizoamr36 (20 مارس 2015)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل تزويدي باسعار المواد التالية اوكسيد زنك + ستيارك اسيد + بنزويد اسيد + ستيارات الزنك او الصوديوم او الكالسيوم + اوكسيد صوديوم او اوكسيد كالسيوم


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

الله اعلم


----------

